# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  «Որբերը» հեռուստասերիալ

## Google

Հ1- ով վերջերս սկսել է ցուցադրվել «Որբերը» հեռուստասերիալը: Կուզեի իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս հեռուստասերիալի մասին:

----------


## Elmo

> Հ1- ով վերջերս սկսել է ցուցադրվել «Որբերը» հեռուստասերիալը: Կուզեի իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս հեռուստասերիալի մասին:


Անոնսից զգացի, որ ծանր ֆիլմ է, իսկ ծանր ֆիլմեր չարժե նայել: Ավելի լավ է պատուհանից դուրս նայել, կամ գոնե շրջել քղաքով:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009)

----------


## Google

> Անոնսից զգացի, որ ծանր ֆիլմ է, իսկ ծանր ֆիլմեր չարժե նայել: Ավելի լավ է պատուհանից դուրս նայել, կամ գոնե շրջել քղաքով:


Համաձայն եմ, որ «ծանր» է, բայց հենց ինքը իրականությունն է, իսկ իրականությունից որքան էլ հեռու փախչես, մեկ է չես կարող ձերբազատվել: Քաղաքային զբոսանքի գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց միայն մի դեպքում՝ որ փախուստի ճամփա չլինի: :Cool:

----------


## unknown

Իսկ  որ    ժամինա   լինում:Ես     գովազդը    նայել  եմ   բայց   չգիտեմ    երբա    սկսվել   ու    որ    ժամինա   լինում :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Իսկ ինտերնետում կա՞:Կարանք մի տեղից քաշենք՞ :Think:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ  որ    ժամինա   լինում:Ես     գովազդը    նայել  եմ   բայց   չգիտեմ    երբա    սկսվել   ու    որ    ժամինա   լինում


Երկուշաբթիից-ուրբաթ, ժամը 21:25-ին, Հայլուրից հետո :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Համաձայն եմ, որ «ծանր» է, բայց հենց ինքը իրականությունն է, իսկ իրականությունից որքան էլ հեռու փախչես, մեկ է չես կարող ձերբազատվել: Քաղաքային զբոսանքի գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց միայն մի դեպքում՝ որ փախուստի ճամփա չլինի:


չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես գերադասում եմ ուղեղս ուրիշի դարդերով լցնելու փոխարեն մի ուսանելի բան նայեմ, կարդամ: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում դրա փոխարեն կարելի ա զվարճանալ:

----------

eduard30 (01.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

Բնավ ծանր ֆիլմ չէ. Քանի որ դերասան չունենք. Ֆիլմի մեջ ակնհայտորեն զգացվում է "Չանկեղծություն", որը միայն վանում է, երբ տեսնում ես թե ինչպես է մի դայակ "զոռով" ասենք ինչ-որ բան անում, արդեն ինքստինքյան կորում է այդ դաժանությունը, ու խղճահարությունը. Ընդհանարապես, կրկին քոփի արած սցենար է, ես ավելի չէի էլ սպասում: Չնայած համոզված եմ որ հեսա կսկսեն Աստվածացնել այս սերիալը, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ..

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հ1- ով վերջերս սկսել է ցուցադրվել «Որբերը» հեռուստասերիալը: Կուզեի իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս հեռուստասերիալի մասին:


Էպիզոդներ եմ դիտել: Բնականաբար ֆիլմի մասին կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող: Բայց լավն է երևում գաղափարը: Որ սկսեմ նայելը, հեռուստադիտողիս համեստ կարծիքը կգրեմ:



> Համաձայն եմ, որ «ծանր» է, *բայց հենց ինքը իրականությունն է, իսկ իրականությունից որքան էլ հեռու փախչես, մեկ է չես կարող ձերբազատվել*: Քաղաքային զբոսանքի գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց միայն մի դեպքում՝ որ փախուստի ճամփա չլինի:


Հ1 -ի դեպքում գովելի է… :Think:

----------


## Zangezur

Նոր տարվան ցուցադրելու բան չի: Մեր տելեվիզորը Հ մեկ միացրածա լինում ընտրությունից ընտրություն, նախագահական քարորզարշավի ժամանակ :LOL: , դրա համար ավելի կոնկրետ կարծիք չեմ կարող հայտնել, ինձ մի երկու դրվագ պատմել են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Առավոտյան հասցրեցի մի քիչ դիտել` "Որոգայթ" երեխաների մակարդակով, և դերասանական խաղի բացակայությամբ։ Գաղափարը լավն էր, բայց ․․․․

----------


## Elmo

> Նոր տարվան ցուցադրելու բան չի: Մեր տելեվիզորը *Հ մեկ միացրածա լինում ընտրությունից ընտրություն*, նախագահական քարորզարշավի ժամանակ, դրա համար ավելի կոնկրետ կարծիք չեմ կարող հայտնել, ինձ մի երկու դրվագ պատմել են:


Շատ բան չէս կորցրել  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

:Bad: 
Հ1-ը լրիվ խճճվել ա ինքն իր մեջ... ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում... կամ հերթական ձևական քայլն է` տեսեք, խոսում ենք խնդիրներից... վախենամ մի օր էլ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին ֆիլմ նկարեն (չեմ ասում, որ թեման քաղաքականացվի, ուղղակի օրինակ է), ցուցադրեն, բայց մեկ է` գործնականում ոչ մի բան չանեն: Եթե ուզում են որբերի դեմ բռնության ու էդ բոլոր ահավոր երևությների դեմ պայքարել, չպետք ա էդ ամենը մանրամասնություններով ցուցադրել, դրանից հաստատ ոչ էդ սադիստ դաստիարակները կամաչեն, ոչ էլ էրեխեքը կմխիթարվեն կամ պաշտպանվեն: Դրա համար հարկավոր ա կարգին լրագրողական հետաքննություն անել, իրերն ու մարդկանց անվանել իրենց անուններով ու մարդիկ կհավատան, կըմբոստանան, էրեխեքը կհասկանան, որ իրենց մասին մտածող կա... Իսկ էստեղ, ամեն սերիան ոնց որ բռնության անվճար դասընթաց լինի էկրանից բոլորի համար` առանց տարիքային սահմանափակման. նայեք, սովորեք, կիրառեք,  որովհետև էկրանից ցուցադրվող ցանկացած բան ազդում ա մարդկանց ենթագիտակցության, աուրայի վրա ու էս ֆիլմը, վստահ, միմիայն բացասական լիցքեր ա տարածում  :Angry2:  միակ շոշափելի հետևանքը, որ էս ֆիլմը կարող ա ունենալ, վարձույթի, գովազդի գումարն ա, որ կգնա այն արտադրողների գրպանը:
Երաժշտության հեղինակ` Քրիստինե Պեպելյան, ռեժիսոր` "Օտար խաղեր" հաղորդման սցենարիստ թե ով... էլ ի՞նչ էիք սպասում: Մարդիկ հարստանում են իրանց գռդոնով` չմտածելով, թե իրականում իրանց տրված հեռուստաեթերով իրենք ինչ մեծ իշխանություն ունեն հանդիսատեսի վրա: Ինձ համար անտանելի ու անընդունելի է էս "ֆիլմը", ես շատ փոքր հատված եմ նայել ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ նորից տեսնել էդ անտաղանդ տհաճությունը: 
Խեղճ Փելեշյանը քանի տարի ա` ասում ա 1 միլիոն փող տվեք, ֆիլմ նկարեմ... չէ', այ մարդ, քո ֆիլմը մեզ ի՞նչ շահ կտա, մենք որբերին կհայհոյենք, ծեծենք, մարդիկ էլ աչքերը չորս արած կնայեն, մեզ ռեյտինգ կբերեն, ավտոս թյունինգ կանեմ  :Bad:

----------

Anika Verdy (12.02.2009), Chilly (12.02.2009), Chuk (09.01.2009), Freeman (05.08.2010), Lady SDF (04.03.2009), Lion (02.08.2009), Monk (19.01.2009), P.S. (09.01.2009), Shauri (21.02.2009), Zangezur (10.01.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Հայկօ (10.01.2009), Մարկիզ (09.01.2009)

----------


## Anika Verdy

Մի քանի կադր նայում եմ, զուտ հետաքրքրությունից եւ կարծիք կազմելու ցանկությունից, չի ստացվում... չեմ կարողանում ինձ ստիպել եւ նայել մի րոպեից ավելի...մեղք են էդ երեխեքը, որ խաղում են, տեսնես իրենց վրա ոնց է անդրադառնում? 

ի դեպ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանն էլ է արտահայտվել (ոչ ակւմբի ֆորումում իհարկե ցավոք   :LOL:  լօօօլ, ) այլ իր կայքում... ահա եւ լինքը 

http://ombuds.am/main/am/0/18/1907

----------

Lion (02.08.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Գիտեի որ մենք անկախանալուց հետո կինո նկարել չգիտենք,բայց որ էս աստիճան... լրիվ մարդկանց հոգեբանությունն են խեղաթյուրում:Ցավալին էնա որ երեխաներն են  նայում,իհարկե ծնողների ներկայությամբ  :Angry2:  
Մեկը նշեց որ դա է մեր իրականությունը,որտեղա՞ էտ իրականությունը,մեր այժմյան հաարակությունում ես այդպիսի բան չեմ տեսնում:Իսկ եթե դա 90-ակաների մասինա հետ գնանք անցյալը ու վերապրենք էն դաժանությունը,որը եղելա՞: Ես ինքս մանկության տարիներս ապրել եմ ռազմական գոտում,ամենօրյա ռմբակոծության տակ,ապաստարաններում…հիշել գրելուց միայն ձեռքերս դողում են…Հիմա ի՞նչ հա հիշենք ինչա՞ եղել:Հերիքա՛,բոլա՛…Պե՛տկ չի…
Դժգոհ եմ,զարմանում եմ խրախուսողների մտածողության վրա  :Sad:  
Հիմա էլ, էս մի երկու օրը նոր սերիալ են սկսել ցուցադրել:Լրիվ հիմարություն ու այլանդակություն,մեզ չսազական:
Վերջում գալիս եմ էն եզրակացության,որ լատինամերիկյան սերիալները ավելի լավն են  :Sad:  Ցավով :Sad:

----------

Lion (13.02.2009), Արիացի (12.02.2009)

----------


## Ծով

էդ ֆիլմում մեկն ա բնական խաղում / մի երկու անգամ նայել եմ/, էն էլ թատրոնի դերասանուհի ա, ու խաղից էլ երևում ա :LOL: 
Բայց էրեխեքի խաղը ինձ դուր եկավ, հատկապես Եվուկինն ու էն մի աղջկանը, էն պուպուշ աչուկներով...
գաղափարը վատը չի...ոնց տեսնում եմ իրականությունից վերցված ճակատագրեր են...բայց ինչ խոսք դա կինո չի, հեռուստասերիալից էլ հեռու է...ծայրահեղ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ :Sad: 
Ամեն դեպքում էսօրվա ապուշ սերիալների մեջ գոնե իր առջև դրված նպատակով ավելի հումանիտար ա :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հեռուստասերիալը չեմ նայում, միայն երբեմն-երբեմն լուրերով լսում եմ, որ հերոսները այցելել են այս կամ այն մանկատուն: (Օրինակ երեկ գնացել էին Գավառի մանկատուն և ես "հյուրընկալների" մեջ ծանոթ դեմքեր տեսա): Ֆիլմը ավելի հաջող կստացվեր, եթե նախօրոք կատարվեին այդ այցերը, երբ տեղում ծանոթանային որբուկների կյանքին, հետո այն փորձեին էկրանին հանձնել:

----------


## Marduk

Լավ պռոֆեսիոնալ նկարել էին բռնաբարության կադրերը:

Հոլիվուդը իր պոլիտկորեկտությամբ դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր ունի ուտելու որպեսզի հասնի մեր էս հայկական ռեժիսորների կրիմինալ սադո-մազոխիստական ֆանտազիաներին...

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), Sona_Yar (12.02.2009), Արտիստ (07.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լավ պռոֆեսիոնալ նկարել էին բռնաբարության կադրերը:
> 
> Հոլիվուդը իր պոլիտկորեկտությամբ դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր ունի ուտելու որպեսզի հասնի մեր էս հայկական ռեժիսորների կրիմինալ սադո-մազոխիստական ֆանտազիաներին...


Մենք տենց բաներից լավ գլուխ ենք հանում դրանիցա  :Bad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բա ո՞նց անենք, որ մենք էլ տեսնենք էտ կադրերը։  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Նոր միացրեցի սերիալն էր... վառել ա պետք սցենարիստին :Bad:  կադրի մեջ  մանկատան երեխան դանակահարեց  մի երիտասարդի , որը փորձում էր բռնանալ դաստիարակչուհիներից մեկի նկատմամբ :Shok:  Էս ի՞նչ են սաղ խառնել իրար, երեխա է մահանում, մարդ են սպանում, բռնաբարում են, էտ երեխեքը մեղք չե՞ն:

Սպանին իրանց ռեալ կյանքի խնդիրների մասին սերիալներով՝վրեժ, որբեր, լքյալներ, դժբախտ չգիտեմ ինչ,  :Bad:   :Goblin:  Ուրիշ թեմա չկա՞ չեմ հասկանում, թե բոլորի սցենարիստը նույնն ա՞՞՞՞՞ :

----------

Chilly (06.03.2009), Kuk (10.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), ԿԳԴ (13.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուրիշ թեմա չկա՞ չեմ հասկանում, թե բոլորի սցենարիստը նույնն ա


Բոլորի նայողներն են նույնը  :Wacko: :

----------

Chilly (06.03.2009), Freeman (05.08.2010), Kuk (10.11.2009), murmushka (12.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.02.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

> Սպանին իրանց ռեալ կյանքի խնդիրների մասին սերիալներով՝վրեժ, որբեր, լքյալներ, դժբախտ չգիտեմ ինչ,   Ուրիշ թեմա չկա՞ չեմ հասկանում, թե բոլորի սցենարիստը նույնն ա՞՞՞՞՞ :


Բոլորի նպատակնա նույնը՝ բթացում, ոչխարացում, համել փոձա արվում, որ այդ երևույթներին ավելի հանգիստ նայենք ու չընդվզենք:

----------


## Dorian

Գաղափարը լավն ա: 
Դերասաններ... կան մեկը, երկուսը...
Սցենար, ռեժիսյորական, օպերատորական աշխատանք, մոնտաժ... Էդ ի՞նչ ա:  :Sad: 

Հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ վեհ նպատակներ ա հետապնդում էս ֆիլմը` ազդել մարդկանց զգացմունքների վրա, նրանց սոսնձել հեռուստացույցներին և ըստ սոսնձվածների քանակի թանկացնել գովազդը:  :Angry2: 

Սերիալի հեղինակներին` մի քիչ նամուս ունեցեք, աշխատածի մեկ քառորդը, գոնե, տրամադրեք սերիալը նկարահանելուն: Հարգեք ձեր հեռուստադիտողին: Մեկ-երկու 40 հազար դրամանոց հեռուստացույց մանկատուն տանելով ավելի լավը չեք դառնում:  :Angry2:

----------


## h.s.

Չեմ ուզում կրկնվեմ, բայց ասեմ, որ ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում էտ սերիալը՝ առաջին հերթին ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ խաղի պատճառով: Բայց որ մի մասսա կա որ նայումա (հատկապես ծերերը), էտ հաստատ… :Think:

----------


## Vrt

Ես ամեն սերիա նայում եմ, որպեսզի հասկանամ` մինչև ուր կարող  է հասնել մարդկանց էշի տեղ դնելու Հ1-ի քաղաքականությունը: էդ ամեն ինչը մի կողմ / դեռ շատ բաներ կասեմ էդ ուղղությամբ///, ինչի Անիի լուսանկարը չկա էրէխեքի անունները գրվելու ժամանակ: Ինչի էն մյուս աղջկա անուննա գրվում, այլ ոչ թե Անիի...  Ու մի բան էլ /թերևս միակը/ եթե այպիսի մի ֆիլմի վրա աշխատի հիմնականում օտար խաղերի աշխատակազմը, կարելի է միայն ենթադրել, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Նկատի ունեմ այն, որ նման ֆիլմերի համար պետք են բազմաթիվ հոգեբաններ, պրոֆեսիոնալ սցենարիստներ ուռեժիսորներ, այլ ոչ թե իրենց պրակտիկան Հ1-ում անցած մի քանի մարդիկ, որ ռեժիսորի ասիստենտ են մի տեղ, մեկ այլ տեղ` պրոդյուսեր... դերասանական կազմի մասին ասելիք չունեմ, ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐՆ ԱՊՐԵՆ: հստակ երևում է, որ ռեժիսորական աշխատանքը միայն սովետական կանոններին համապատասխան կադրադրմամբ են սահմանափակվում, իսկ երեխաներն այն են, ինչ կան:

----------


## Vrt

> Նոր միացրեցի սերիալն էր... վառել ա պետք սցենարիստին կադրի մեջ  մանկատան երեխան դանակահարեց  մի երիտասարդի , որը փորձում էր բռնանալ դաստիարակչուհիներից մեկի նկատմամբ Էս ի՞նչ են սաղ խառնել իրար, երեխա է մահանում, մարդ են սպանում, բռնաբարում են, էտ երեխեքը մեղք չե՞ն:
> 
> Սպանին իրանց ռեալ կյանքի խնդիրների մասին սերիալներով՝վրեժ, որբեր, լքյալներ, դժբախտ չգիտեմ ինչ,   Ուրիշ թեմա չկա՞ չեմ հասկանում, թե բոլորի սցենարիստը նույնն ա՞՞՞՞՞ :


ԱՄԵՆԱԶԱՎԵՇՏԱԼԻՆ այն է. որ իր հեռուստասերիալի PR-ն անելու համար հատուկ քաղաքականությամբ Հ1-ն էդ երեխեքին սարքեց մանկատան երեխաների կուռքը, հատկապես Աշոտին: Բոլորն սկսեցին համարձակ Աշոտի կերպարով հիանալ, ուրախանալ սիրել նրան... ու մեկ էլ հանկարծ` իրենց սիրած հերոսը մարդ է սպանում. <<Լավ արեց,-ասում են երեխաները, ովքեր սիրում են Աշոտին,-բա խի իրան կոնկրրետ չպահեց>>: ում սիրում ես, ներում ես արարքները... հազիվ էլի Օտար խաղերի սցենարիստը նման բան գրեր.... ախր շատ ուժեղ հոգեբան ա էդ Մխիթարյանը. ապրի: Հիմա էլ գաղութների կյանքն են ցույց տալիս, կարծելով, թե հետ կպահեն այդ քայլին դիմողներին..... Ու ամենածիծաղելին այն է, որ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանն ասում է` դրան մնա, պետք է <Գիքորը> ոչ մի հեռուստաալիքով ցույց չտան... Չէ, դուք պատկերացնում եք??? Հովհաննես Թումանյանին ու Անահիտ Մխիթարյանին համեմատում են.... մի վայրկյան գոնե սա պատկերացրեք....

----------

*e}|{uka* (04.03.2009), Ariadna (06.03.2009), Askalaf (30.10.2009), Freeman (05.08.2010), Ribelle (26.03.2009), Շինարար (14.09.2009)

----------


## anka11

Վերջում գալիս եմ էն եզրակացության,որ լատինամերիկյան սերիալները ավելի լավն են  :Sad:  Ցավով :Sad: [/QUOTE]

Իհարկե հարգելիս լատինո   սերիալներն ավելի լավն են, քանի որայնտեղ առկա է բացահայտ սեքսը՝ իր բոլոր մեծա և փոքրամասնական դրսևորումներով… Եվ մեր սերունդը դեռ «շատ բաներ»  ունի սովորելու նրանցից… :Bad:  
Իսկ «Որբեր»-ը, չեմ վիճում բոլոր նրանց հետ, ովքեր խոսում են դերասանական խաղից և նկարահանման արհեստավարժությունից, համամիտ եմ թերությունները շատ են, սակայն բովանդակային և իմաստային առում շատ տեղին է՝
մեկնաբանեմ՝     
կեղծ բարոյապաշտ ձևացող և  «կարմիր խնձորի» ավանդույթ պահպանող մեր ազգի նկարագիրն է......իրականությունը.....մեկ անգա՞մ, երբևէ՞, այցելե՞լ եք մանկատուն, տեսե՞լ եք այն մեծաքանակ նորածիններին, ի դեպ առողջ՝ թե մտավոր, թե ֆիզիկապես, որոնցից հրաժարվել են «բարոյապաշտ»  հայ աղջիկները…   Մի վարանեք, մեկ անգամ եղեք այնտեղ, հետո նոր վերլուծեք ճիշտն ու սխալը…
Ես անձամբ եղել եմ բոլոր մանկատներում.....ու սերիալի գաղափարը ողջունում եմ , թեկուզ միայն նրա համար, որ գոնե մեկ մայր հաստատ այս ընթացքում  հրաժարվել է իր երեխային մանկատանը թողնել, կամ մեկ մայր գոնե մանկատնից վերցրել է իր երեխային…
Իսկ անցյալը հայ ազգին մոռանալը՝ փախուստ է, հեշտ ճանապարհ ինտեգրվել «եվրոդատարկության մեջ»՝ դիտելով լատինո  սերիալներ

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## freethinker

Չեմ նայել... իմ ուղեղը իրեն կգնդակահարի, ինձ էլ հետը  :Blink:

----------

Elmo (06.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ու սերիալի գաղափարը ողջունում եմ , թեկուզ միայն նրա համար, որ գոնե մեկ մայր հաստատ այս ընթացքում  հրաժարվել է իր երեխային մանկատանը թողնել, կամ մեկ մայր գոնե մանկատնից վերցրել է իր երեխային…
> Իսկ անցյալը հայ ազգին մոռանալը՝ փախուստ է, հեշտ ճանապարհ ինտեգրվել «եվրոդատարկության մեջ»՝ դիտելով լատինո  սերիալներ


Իհարկե հրաշալի է, եթե սերիալն իսկապես կարողացել է դրական ազդեցություն ունենալ բացասաբար տրամադրված մայրերի վրա... բայց, հարգելիս, մենք խոսում ենք սերիալի մասին, որը կինոյի մի տեսակ է` հետևաբար պետք է փոքրիշատե արվեստ ներկայացնի: Կինո է` պիտի գոնե մի քիչ պայմանականություն ունենա, լեզու... չկա էդ ամենը, էդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ, որ սերիալը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատանք է` գրեթե ամեն առումով թերի, սխալ ու անտեղի: Իհարկե, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ նախորդ գրառումիցս հետո մի քանի անգամ պատահել է` նայել եմ, չգիտեմ նկարահանումներն ավարտվել են, թե դեռ ընթանում են, այսինքն` հանդիսատեսի արձագանքներն են ազդել, թե ուրիշ որևէ գործոն, բայց կարծես էն դաժանությունն ու տհաճ նատուրալիզմը, որ կար սերիալի առաջին սերիաներում, հիմա պակասել է... չնայած ինչ-որ մարդասպանություն է եղել, էդ չեմ տեսել, գուցե դա էլ հեղինակների որդեգրած "որքան կարելի է ճակատային ու տափակ ցույց տալու" կարգախոսի տակ է անցել, իսկ գուցե և ավելի նորմալ է ներկայացվել, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում մեղկ են էդ դերասան էրեխեքը, որ ամեն օր էդ նույն նյարդային ճնշող մթնոլորտում նկարահանվում են, "2 աստղում" բեմ էին բարձրացել, իրենց սերրիալային կերպարներից չէին տարբերվում ոչ արտաքինով, ոչ տրամադրությամբ ու հայացքով: Իսկ ճշմարտությունը լավագույնս տեղ հասցնելու համար պետք է խոսել իրական անուններով` վավերագրությամբ, մարդկանց վրա իսկապես ազդելու համար էլ բավական է մի իսկական ֆիլմ պատրաստել` *գեղարվեստական կինո*: Ես էստեղ ոչ վավերագրություն եմ տեսնում, ոչ գեղարվեստականություն ու ոչ համոզվում եմ ներկայացվող տեսարանների ճշմարտացիության մեջ, ոչ էլ հոգեպես վերապրում հերոսների ողբերգությունը:

*Էստեղ* կարող եք կարդալ քննադատական հոդված սերիալի մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ամենայն ուշադրությամբ դիտում եմ էս սերիալը, դրա համար ավելի մանր-մունր թերություններ եմ նկատել:  :Jpit:  Հիմա որ ասեմ, կխնդաք, բայց նենց բաներ են, որոնք կարող էին և չլինել:
Նախ, շատ հստակ երևում է, որ համապատասխան բնագավառներում կոնսուլտանտ չունեն: Ես մենակ իմ բնագավառից կարող եմ ասել, որ հիվանդությունները հեչ նորմալ չեն ներկայացնում: Հետո, բժիշկը, չգիտես ինչու, մեր համալսարանի լոգոյով խալաթով է, չնայած համալսարանական կլինիկաները սրտային վիրաբուժության բաժանմունք դեռ չունեն: Երրորդ, էդ բժիշկն էնպես է խոսում էդ երեխային սիրելու մասին, որ ոնց որ՝ պեդոֆիլ լինի: Հենց էսօր էլ սեքսոլոգիայից անցել ենք, թե պեդոֆիլիան ինչից ա սկսվում… Այ հենց տենց տիկնիկ նվիրելուց: Չորրորդ, սցենարիստը հաշվի չի առել, որ հերոսներից շատերը տարբեր լեքսիկոնի տեր մարդիկ են: Չգիտես ինչու, բոլորն էլ մեծ սիրով օգտարգործում են «բալես» ու «տղես» բառերը: Հինգերորդ, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի տեսարան ցույց տվեցին, երբ մեկը տնից գնում էր ու այդպես էլ այդ մասին այլևս չանդրադարձան: Մարդ չհասկացավ՝ էդ ինչ էր: Վեցերորդ, չգիտես ինչու, երկխոսություններում անպայման մի բանը երկու անգամ է ասվում: Ասես հեռուստադիտողին անհասկացողի տեղ են դնում: Յոթերորդ, անիմաստ տեսարաններն ու երկխոսությունները շատ են, որ չես հասկանում՝ դրանով ինչի է տանում: Ամենավերջին թարմ օրինակը. Արմենը Լիանային մի անգամ ասեց, որ էրեխուն տեր կկանգնի, հասկացանք: Բայց երեկ, չգիտես ինչու, նորից ցույց էին տալիս մեկ այլ տեսարան, որտեղ մոտավորապես նույն երկխոսությունը կրկնվում էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Հույս ունեմ՝ սերիալի վրա աշխատող թիմն անկեղծ է եղել ՏՎ ալիքում վերջերս տված հարցազրույցում, և այս թեմայում գրված քննադատությունից կկարողանա քաղել օգտակարը:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Հ.Գ. Հույս ունեմ՝ սերիալի վրա աշխատող թիմն անկեղծ է եղել ՏՎ ալիքում վերջերս տված հարցազրույցում


հարցազրույցի հղում կա՞, Բյու'ր  :Smile:

----------


## Vrt

: Ես էստեղ ոչ վավերագրություն եմ տեսնում, ոչ գեղարվեստականություն ու ոչ համոզվում եմ ներկայացվող տեսարանների ճշմարտացիության մեջ, ոչ էլ հոգեպես վերապրում հերոսների ողբերգությունը:

Գիտեք ամենասարսափելին այն է, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ /իհարկե շատ քիչ քանակությամբ/ հուզվում այդ ամենից: Մեր երկրում շատ հաց ու պանիր դեռ կուտեն, բրազիլական կամ արգենտինական սերիալներին հասնելու համար: Ամաչում եմ նույնիսկ համեմատել... համաձայն եմ` նույնիսկ 10 րոպեանոց փաստագրական ֆիլմով կարելի է հասնել առավելագույն արդյունքի` մարդկանց հուզելու համար: Հ1-ի էժանագին քաղաքականությունն ա` Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի գլխավորությամբ ու Անահիտ Մխիթարյանի հեղինակությամբ: Էդ վերջին ս ա իրան դրել թույն սցենարիստի տեղ, ու փորձում ա իրա անգրագետ հալով հեռուստադիտողի վրա ազդել: Կազդի, բա չէ: Օտար խաղերն ազդեցին, որ սա ազդի??? Գիտեք չէ որ նույն աղջիկնա: Էդ Անահիտ Մխիթարյանը նաև օտար խաղերի սցենարիստնա: Հազիվ էլի... էսօր տեսել եմ դրան փողոցում, բայց ուշ ճանաչեցի/դրա բախտն էլ տենց բերեց/: Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ այդքան ափսոսած չկաի կորցրած բաներիս համար, ինչքան էսանգամ: ափսոս չհասցրի 2 քաղցր արտահայտությամբ շնորհավորել ստեղծագործական վերելքների համար:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), Չիպ (26.03.2009)

----------


## Vrt

> Ես ամենայն ուշադրությամբ դիտում եմ էս սերիալը, դրա համար ավելի մանր-մունր թերություններ եմ նկատել:  Հիմա որ ասեմ, կխնդաք, բայց նենց բաներ են, որոնք կարող էին և չլինել:
> Նախ, շատ հստակ երևում է, որ համապատասխան բնագավառներում կոնսուլտանտ չունեն: Ես մենակ իմ բնագավառից կարող եմ ասել, որ հիվանդությունները հեչ նորմալ չեն ներկայացնում: Հետո, բժիշկը, չգիտես ինչու, մեր համալսարանի լոգոյով խալաթով է, չնայած համալսարանական կլինիկաները սրտային վիրաբուժության բաժանմունք դեռ չունեն: Երրորդ, էդ բժիշկն էնպես է խոսում էդ երեխային սիրելու մասին, որ ոնց որ՝ պեդոֆիլ լինի: Հենց էսօր էլ սեքսոլոգիայից անցել ենք, թե պեդոֆիլիան ինչից ա սկսվում… Այ հենց տենց տիկնիկ նվիրելուց: Չորրորդ, սցենարիստը հաշվի չի առել, որ հերոսներից շատերը տարբեր լեքսիկոնի տեր մարդիկ են: Չգիտես ինչու, բոլորն էլ մեծ սիրով օգտարգործում են «բալես» ու «տղես» բառերը: Հինգերորդ, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի տեսարան ցույց տվեցին, երբ մեկը տնից գնում էր ու այդպես էլ այդ մասին այլևս չանդրադարձան: Մարդ չհասկացավ՝ էդ ինչ էր: Վեցերորդ, չգիտես ինչու, երկխոսություններում անպայման մի բանը երկու անգամ է ասվում: Ասես հեռուստադիտողին անհասկացողի տեղ են դնում: Յոթերորդ, անիմաստ տեսարաններն ու երկխոսությունները շատ են, որ չես հասկանում՝ դրանով ինչի է տանում: Ամենավերջին թարմ օրինակը. Արմենը Լիանային մի անգամ ասեց, որ էրեխուն տեր կկանգնի, հասկացանք: Բայց երեկ, չգիտես ինչու, նորից ցույց էին տալիս մեկ այլ տեսարան, որտեղ մոտավորապես նույն երկխոսությունը կրկնվում էր:


Մի թերություն էլ ես ավելացնեմ իհարկե քո նշածների մեջ մտնող: 4 սերիա անընդմեջ նայելուց հետո ես հասկացա. որ կարևորը ֆիզիկական ուժեղությունը չէ, պետք է նաև հոգեպես ուժեղ լինել: Ու նաև պետք չէ ուժեղանալ վրեժ լուծելու համար:  :Hands Up: ահավորա, հատկապես այն, որ մի կառատեի դասատու ունեն, ոնց որ ՀՈՎԻՎ լինի, այսինքն` խաշնարած: Զարմանում եմ` չկար մեկը, որ որոշեր նորմալ դերասաններ ընտրել: Երեխանների համար բան չունեմ ասելու: ՀՐԱՇԱԼԻ ԵՆ ԵՐԵԽԵՔԸ: իսկ ահա մեծերը` ՍԱՐՍԱՓ:

----------

Արտիստ (07.03.2009), Չիպ (26.03.2009)

----------


## Vrt

Ես մի բանում համոզված եմ` ոչ մի իրական փաստեր չկան այդ ֆիլմի հիմքքում: Այո, 10 տարի առաջ կարող էր այդ իրավիճակում լինլ Հայաստանը. եթե նույնիսկ չլիներ, Անահիտ Մխիթարյանը ցույց կտար անպատճառ, որ մեր մանկատներում անառակաբարո մարդկանց  երեխաներն են մեծանում, որ հանցագործների ընտանիքները մինչև այժմ անպատիժ են... նույնիսկ դրա ձեռից գալիս ա էն, որ մանկական սարսափելի ժարգոնով գաղութ կներկայացնի, ցույց կտա, որ անառակ դաստիարակչուհին էլի նիևնույն մանկատանն ա` սրա-նրա հետ քնելուց հետո... ԱՅՈ ՈՒ ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ԿՓՈՐՁԻ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԵԼ, որ այդ իրավիճակը մինչև հիմա էլ նույննա. ԼԱՎ ԷԼ ԿԱՆԻ, որովհետև ոչ մեկը դրա դեմը չի առնում: Լեզվի տեսչությունը դրա հարցերը լուծի, քան թե ընկել ա մասնավոր հեռուստատեսությունների հետևից: ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆԻ ԵԹԵՐՈՒՄ ՆՄԱՆԱՏԻՊ ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ու...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հարցազրույցի հղում կա՞, Բյու'ր


Չէ՛, թերթը էլեկտրոնային տարբերակ չունի:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ես փորձել եմ նայել, բայց այդպես էլ չստացվեց  :Not I:  Հավատում եմ, որ իրական փաստերի հիման վրա են նկարահանել, միայն մի բան կարող եմ ասել՝  _ցավալի է_...  :Sad:

----------


## Քամի

*կարդացեք*

----------

Sunny Stream (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ էնքան հետաքրքիր է... Տեսնես էս սերիալը նկարահանողները ստացած շահույթից գոնե մի փոքր գումար նվիրաբերե՞լ են մանկատներից որևէ մեկին...

Խիստ կասկածում եմ...  :Bad:

----------


## sharick

Չեմ նայում , բայց մի սերիա մի անգամ նաեցի  , մի տեսակ իրական թվաց ի տարբերություն մնացած ապուշ  սերիալների :  Երաժշտությունը շատ եմ հավանում  չգիտեք դրա ու լքյալների երաժշտության հեղինակը նույնն ա:  Կամ  այնպիսի սայթ չեք կարող ասել , որտեղից կարողանամ քաշել էդ երկու ստեղծագործություններից գոնե մեկը: ? :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Նայել եմ ամենասկզբի սերիան ու... ցանկություն չունեմ նայելու բացարձաապես: Բացասական լիցքերով լցված սրտաճմլիկ մի տաղտուկ է:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մի քանի սերիա եմ կիսատ պռատ նայել , բայց ստիպեն էլ չեմ նայի: Էնքան արհեստական, վանող  բան կա,  :Bad:  թե դերասանների անկենդան խաղը, թե նկարահանման անորակությունը և թե  ոչինչ չասող, միանման, անհետաքրքիր, ձանձրալի տեսարանները: Երաժշտությունն էլ մի քանի նոտայից բաղկացած ծնգծնգոց է, որ անընդհատ ներվերդ սղոցում է, մեղեդի չկա, թեմա չկա մեջը:  Մի խոսքով մարդիկ փող աշխատելու հեշտ միջոց են գտել, ինչու չարչարվեն, ուղեղներին զոռ տան, որ մի գեղարվեստական արժեք ստեղծեն, միևնույնն է մարդկանց մի բանակ կա, որ կլանված նայում է:  Միջակությունը տեղին է ասված էս և ընդհանրապես հայկական սերիալների մասին: :Bad:

----------

Lion (25.03.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2009), Աթեիստ (25.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009)

----------


## Economist

Եթե տանը փոքր երեխաներ կան, չթողնեք նայեն դա: Քրոջ երեխան մի երկու անգամ նայելա ու վրան ահավոր ազդելա :Bad:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Եթե տանը փոքր երեխաներ կան, չթողնեք նայեն դա: Քրոջ երեխան մի երկու անգամ նայելա ու վրան ահավոր ազդելա


Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, մանրամասնի էլի

----------


## Economist

Ես ինչ իմանամ, ասում ա լոբերը/ չի կարողանում ասի որբ/  իմ ընկերներն են: Մի օր էլ ինչ-որ սերիա էր եղել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հարձակվել էր դաստիարակներից մեկի վրա: Ես էլ  իրան սիրելուց սիրում եմ գզմզեմ :Smile: , մի խոսքով գզմզում եմ :Smile:  խեղճ երեխան սերիալի էդ սցենայի բառերնա կրկնում, թե թող ինձ, ոստիկան կկանչեմ :LOL:  Բա :Sad:  Հետո ահավոր ագրեսիվա դառնում սերյալը նայելուց հետո, ինձ ասում ա, ես քո հետ ընկերություն չեմ անի, դու որբ ես :LOL:

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսկ ես  ոչ  մի  սերիալ  չեմ  նայում, բացի  <վերվարածներից> էն էլ  Մեծ  Մամեի  խաթր :Smile: 

Բայց  գիտեմ որ  Որբերը  սերիալի  շնորհիվ, ավելացել է   ուշադրությունը  որբանոցների եվ  որբերի  հանդեպ:  Ավելի  հաճախ են  դարձել  որդեգրման  դեպքերը:

Շնորհակալություն,  Սերիալի  հեղինակներին:

----------


## comet

> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, մանրամասնի էլի


Ինձ  հայտնի են դեպքեր, երբ ֆիլմից հետո երեխաները սարսափով ու անհանգստությամբ փորձել են  ճշտել, թե իրենց էլ են մանկատուն տանելու?

----------


## nune'

*ահավորա, նման խայտառակ սցենարով բաներ պիտի չհեռարձակվեն, ոնց որ մանկատների գովազդ լինի, նայողը ինչ պիտի սովորի, երեխան ի նկատի ունեմ...էն որ ոնցա 10 տարեկան երեխան իրան դրել չգիտեմ ինչի տեղ??? հա??? մերսի լավա...*

----------


## MC_LeX

Մի քանի րոպեից ավել չկարողացա նայել։ Սցենարը վատն ա, դերասանական խաղ չկա, ու ընենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ 92 թվին են նկարել, ահավոր անորակ ա։ Լրիվ անիմաստ սերիալ, ինչ են ուզում էտ սերիալով ասեն, չեմ հասկանում։ Մարդկանց դժբախտությունը ցույց տալով նրանց վիճակը չի լավանա...

----------

Askalaf (07.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Իսկ ես ոչ մի սերիալ չեմ նայում, բացի <վերվարածներից> էն էլ Մեծ Մամեի խաթր
> 
> Բայց գիտեմ որ Որբերը սերիալի շնորհիվ, ավելացել է ուշադրությունը որբանոցների եվ որբերի հանդեպ: *Ավելի հաճախ են դարձել որդեգրման դեպքերը*:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն, Սերիալի հեղինակներին:


Էտ էլ դառավ, Բազեյի մի 2-3 սփյուռքահայերին ամուսնացնելը:
Հենց հարցնում են Բազեյի իմաստը կազմակերպիչները էտ բերում են, որ երկաթյա արգումենտ:
Հ1-ն էլ իր սերիալի անունը հանելու համար էտա ասում:
Բայց կասկածում եմ, որ իրոք վիճակագրությունը էտա ցույց տալիս, երկրորդ, եթե տենցելա, ով կարա ապացուցի, որ էտ սերիալի շնորհքնա ու ոչ թե ասենք չբերության աճի:

----------


## Grieg

> Մարդկանց դժբախտությունը ցույց տալով նրանց վիճակը չի լավանա


այս մասի հետ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, ինչու բարելավման ՌԵԱԼ քայլերի փոխարեն իշխանությունը որոշում է սերիալ նկարել ? գուցե ուզում են ասել, որ խախտված երեխաների իրավունքը դա լրիվ նորմալ է և պետք ել չե խառնվել իրար  ?.. նստենք սուս փուս սերիալը նայենք իսկ իրակունությունում տիրող ամոթալի վիճակը մոռանանք?  :Angry2:

----------


## Կարապետ

Ինձ համար առաջին եթերաշրջանը որոշ չափով ավելի հետաքրքիր էր քան երկրորդ եթերաշարջանը

----------


## Շինարար

Հայկական սերիալներից ինձ համար միակ հետաքրքիրը, բայց շատ չեմ խորանում, սերիալ ա էլի, սերիալի լավուվատը որն ա:

----------


## Amaru

Ահավոր ա, վերջում էլ էդ հիմար երգը լրիվ համը հանում ա: Հուսով եմ՝ շուտով խելքի կգան ու կհանեն երգը...

----------

Askalaf (30.10.2009), Farfalla (30.10.2009), urartu (30.10.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

> Հ1- ով վերջերս սկսել է ցուցադրվել «Որբերը» հեռուստասերիալը: Կուզեի իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս հեռուստասերիալի մասին:


Ավելի անդուր ու կեղծ սերիալ, լուրջ բաների մասին չէր կարող լինել։

----------

Askalaf (30.10.2009), Elmo (31.10.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Տանել չեմ կարողանում էտ սերիալը: Էնքան բացասական էներգիա կա մեջը: Եթե պատահաբար ալիքները փոխելուց  հանդիպում եմ, 1 րոպեն հերիքա, որ ամբողջ նեռվաին համակարգս խանգարվի:

----------

Askalaf (30.10.2009), Elmo (31.10.2009), Enigmatic (30.10.2009), h.s. (30.10.2009), Kita (30.10.2009), Արևհատիկ (31.10.2009), Դատարկություն (31.10.2009), Մանուլ (31.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ոչ 1-ին եթերաշրջանն եմ տեսել, ոչ էլ առավելևս ցանկություն կա 2-րդը նայելու: Հ1-ի ապուշ սերիալներից մեկնա :Bad:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Առաջին սերիան նայել եմ ու հիասթափվել: Ամեն ինչը ուռճացված ձևով ա ներկայացված:

----------

Դատարկություն (31.10.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Էրեխեք երեկ մի պահ նայել եմ էս սերիալը: Ուրեմն ցույց ա տալիս, որ Վարդանը արդեն բանակում *2 տարի* ծառայել ա եկել: Ու մեկ էլ գրում ա *6 ամիս առաջ* ու Վարդանը ասում ա.
-Էս 2 տարին ոնց ա անցնելու: :LOL: :

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010), Mariam1556 (11.11.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

էլ չեմ ասում էն, որ 18 տարեկանի տեղը խաղում ա մոտ 40 տարեկան դերասան, արդեն մազերի մեջ սպիտակներ երևացող :Bad:  :Bad:  հա ու սաղ մեկը մեկիս գեշ ու անդուր:

----------

snow (15.12.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

> էլ չեմ ասում էն, որ 18 տարեկանի տեղը խաղում ա մոտ 40 տարեկան դերասան, արդեն մազերի մեջ սպիտակներ երևացող հա ու սաղ մեկը մեկիս գեշ ու անդուր:


Բայց Եվան լավիկն ա  :Smile: 

 Իսկականից շատ բացասական սերիալ ա: Սրանից ավելի ճնշող բան հնարավոր չի նկարել: Հիմա գոնե գույները մի քիչ նորմալ են, առաջին եթերաշրջանում գույն էլ չկար սերիալի մեջ: 
 Չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց են նայում էդ սերիալը: Մեկ-մեկ որ էդ ա միացրած լինում, ես սենյակից դուրս եմ գալիս:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Էրեխեք երեկ մի պահ նայել եմ էս սերիալը: Ուրեմն ցույց ա տալիս, որ Վարդանը արդեն բանակում *2 տարի* ծառայել ա եկել: Ու մեկ էլ գրում ա *6 ամիս առաջ* ու Վարդանը ասում ա.
> -Էս 2 տարին ոնց ա անցնելու::


Ի՞նչ կա բայց զարմանալու՞ :  :Xeloq:   :Jpit:  Երբ ցույց ա տալիս , որ երկու տարի արդեն ծառայել  եկել է, կարող ա  կես տարին վրադիր են ցույց տալիս,այսինքն ծառայության սկզբից անցել է երկու տարի վեց ամիս, իսկ երբ գրվում է վեց ամիս առաջ, ցույց է տրվում, թե ծառայության սկզբից երկու տարի անց,   ոմն Վարդանը ինչպես է արտահայտում իր երկու տարիների թռուցիք ընթացքը:

Սերիալ ա էլի: Չեմ նայել , բայց դեմ չեմ :  :Jpit:  Լավը չի , ուրիշ բան նայեք, մարդ կա դուրը գալիս է ու համոզված եմ նայողների բանակ հաստակ կա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի՞նչ կա բայց զարմանալու՞ :   Երբ ցույց ա տալիս , որ երկու տարի արդեն ծառայել  եկել է, կարող ա  կես տարին վրադիր են ցույց տալիս,այսինքն ծառայության սկզբից անցել է երկու տարի վեց ամիս, իսկ երբ գրվում է վեց ամիս առաջ, ցույց է տրվում, թե ծառայության սկզբից երկու տարի անց,   ոմն Վարդանը ինչպես է արտահայտում իր երկու տարիների թռուցիք ընթացքը:
> 
> Սերիալ ա էլի: Չեմ նայել , բայց դեմ չեմ :  Լավը չի , ուրիշ բան նայեք, մարդ կա դուրը գալիս է ու համոզված եմ նայողների բանակ հաստակ կա:


Ես էլ չեմ նայում, բայց ամեն սերիալից էլ ոնց էլ չլինի մի հատված տեսած եմ լինում, սա համեմատած ինձ դուր է գալիս, եսիմ:

----------


## davidus

> Ես էլ չեմ նայում, բայց ամեն սերիալից էլ ոնց էլ չլինի մի հատված տեսած եմ լինում, սա համաեմատած ինձ դուր է գալիս, եսիմ:


ապեր, ախր դուր գալու ինչ կա?? ոչ դերասանական խաղ կա, որ գոնե մենակ դրա համար չասես աղբ ա, էլ չեմ ասում երաժշտական ձևավորումը.. ոնց որ փսիխոթերապիայի սեանս լինի.... անկախ քեզանից դարդոտվում ես.... մեզ մենակ էտ էր պակաս....

----------


## Mariam1556

> Էրեխեք երեկ մի պահ նայել եմ էս սերիալը: Ուրեմն ցույց ա տալիս, որ Վարդանը արդեն բանակում *2 տարի* ծառայել ա եկել: Ու մեկ էլ գրում ա *6 ամիս առաջ* ու Վարդանը ասում ա.
> -Էս 2 տարին ոնց ա անցնելու::


հա ես Էլ նկատեցի :Hands Up:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ի՞նչ կա բայց զարմանալու՞ :   Երբ ցույց ա տալիս , որ երկու տարի արդեն ծառայել  եկել է, կարող ա  կես տարին վրադիր են ցույց տալիս,այսինքն ծառայության սկզբից անցել է երկու տարի վեց ամիս, իսկ երբ գրվում է վեց ամիս առաջ, ցույց է տրվում, թե ծառայության սկզբից երկու տարի անց,   ոմն Վարդանը ինչպես է արտահայտում իր երկու տարիների թռուցիք ընթացքը:
> 
> Սերիալ ա էլի: Չեմ նայել , բայց դեմ չեմ :  Լավը չի , ուրիշ բան նայեք, մարդ կա դուրը գալիս է ու համոզված եմ նայողների բանակ հաստակ կա:


Ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ ցույց ա տալիս, որ բանակից նոր ա եկել ու հավաքվել են բոլորով, որ գնան նշեն վերադարձը

----------


## BOBO

Վայ ՀՏ Հայկոն էլա խաղում, կարելիա նայել :Jpit:

----------


## Life

Ես էլ իրան մի պահ տեսա :Smile:

----------


## mat94

շատ էլ լավնա, հարցեր կա՞ն:   :Think:   ձեր համար կարծեմ պետք է տիեզերքում սերիալ նկարեն որ հավանեք:  :LOL:

----------


## Marine-24

Սկզբում  մտածեցի  հայկական  է,  լավը  կլինի  նայեմ:  Բայց  ասեմ  շատ  հիասթափվեցի:Միտքը  լավն  է , բայց  ոնց  որ  գեղարվեստական  ֆիլմ  չնայես:  Բնականին  մոտ  չեն  հանել: Հակասությունները  շատ  են,  դադարեցրի  դիտելս:

----------


## Farfalla

> ձեր համար կարծեմ պետք է տիեզերքում սերիալ նկարեն որ հավանեք:


Եթե տիեզերքում նկարած սերիալն էլ պետք է էս մեկի մակարդակի ու որակով լինի, ավելի լավ է չնկարեն:
Թող Հայաստանում նորմալը նկարեն, հաստատ կհավանենք :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (07.02.2010)

----------


## mat94

> Եթե տիեզերքում նկարած սերիալն էլ պետք է էս մեկի մակարդակի ու որակով լինի, ավելի լավ է չնկարեն:
> Թող Հայաստանում նորմալը նկարեն, հաստատ կհավանենք


ինձ այդպես չի թվում:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, Որբեր 2-ը արդեն վերջացե՞լ ա Հայաստանում։ Անկեղծ ասած էս սերիալից լրիվ անտեղյակ եմ, մաման ա խնդրել, որ նայեմ։ Մորաքույր Հունաստանում ա ու մամային ասել ա, որ իրենք «Որբեր 2-ը ինտերնետում մինչև վերջ նայել են ու գիտեն վերջը ինչ ա լինելու»։ Կարճ ասած, ինտերնետում մի քիչ փնտրեցի չգտա, քանի որ նորմալ չգիտեմ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, իսկ համակարգչից ու ինտերնետից անտեղյակ մորաքույրս ու մայրս նորմալ չեն կարողանում բացատրել թե մորաքույրս Հունաստանում հարևանի համակարգչով ի՞նչ և ինչպե՞ս է նայել։ 
 :LOL:  էս ինչ խառը խշտիկ ստացվեց, բայց դե…

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ժող, Որբեր 2-ը արդեն վերջացե՞լ ա Հայաստանում։ Անկեղծ ասած էս սերիալից լրիվ անտեղյակ եմ, մաման ա խնդրել, որ նայեմ։ Մորաքույր Հունաստանում ա ու մամային ասել ա, որ իրենք «Որբեր 2-ը ինտերնետում մինչև վերջ նայել են ու գիտեն վերջը ինչ ա լինելու»։ Կարճ ասած, ինտերնետում մի քիչ փնտրեցի չգտա, քանի որ նորմալ չգիտեմ ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, իսկ համակարգչից ու ինտերնետից անտեղյակ մորաքույրս ու մայրս նորմալ չեն կարողանում բացատրել թե մորաքույրս Հունաստանում հարևանի համակարգչով ի՞նչ և ինչպե՞ս է նայել։ 
>  էս ինչ խառը խշտիկ ստացվեց, բայց դե…


Չեմ կարծում որ նման բան հնարավորա, որովհետև հիմա սերիալները նկարում են ամեն սերիան ցույց տալուց 1-2 օր առաջ: Շատ եմ ականատես եղել Կյանքի գինը սերիալի ն և Որոգայթի, ու էլի մի երկու սերիալների նկարահանումներին: Նկարում են ու հաջորդ օրը արդեն ցույց տալիս: 
Ինձ թվումա ինքը ուրիշ սերիալա նայել :Jpit:

----------

Artgeo (26.01.2010)

----------


## Krvarar

Անկապ սերիալա, ոչ մի հետաքրքիր ու սովորեցնող բան չկա էդ սերիալում: Ժամանակի անկապ կորուստա

----------

Askalaf (07.02.2010), eduard30 (01.02.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Գիտեք միշտ ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում, հայերը չեն ուզում էդ ողբերից մի քիչ ձեռ քաշեն... ցեղասպանություն, պատերազմներ տեսած ազգ ենք, ախր գոնե մի քիչ որակյալ հումորով լի հեռուստասերիալ նկարահանեն, թե չե հենց նայում եմ էդ սերիալից մի քանի դրվագ, ահավոր մանթո եմ ընգնում...... հերիքա ողբաք, հերիք, մի քիչ էլ ուրախացնող մոտիվներով լի մի բան հորինեք....
թե չէ տուն ես մտնում, ալիքը փոխում ես ողբալու սերիալ, դուրս ես գալիս, փողոցներում սերը կորցրած ողբացող մի կլկլացող "երաժշտություն", խանութների մեծամասնություն ողբալու դեմքեր ընդունած վաճառողներ... էէէէ բա մեր ազգը երբա ուրախ լինելու՞՞՞՞ ինչքան պխիտի սենց ողբանք՞՞

----------

A.r.p.i. (07.02.2010), Askalaf (07.02.2010), E-la Via (07.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

Իմ դուրս հեչ չի գալիս անկապ սերիալ ա :Bad:

----------


## Askalaf

«Վերին» աստիճանի ԱՆճաշակ ու զզվանք առաջացնող սերիալա։

 :Bad:

----------

